# ISO-Piezzo Alarm



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone have this installed as one of their alarm ringtones? It used to be in every AOSP ROM I flashed, but noticed recentely it's been missing. I looked in every AOSP ROM I have on my desktop and can't find it. If someone has it can you please upload it for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

http://db.tt/USz0qDL

There ya go. One of the first things I ripped from the rom I was running on my OG when I switched to my TB


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks bro. For some reason it only plays when I click on the link from my PC, but from my phone it downloaded. Thanks again


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> http://db.tt/USz0qDL
> 
> There ya go. One of the first things I ripped from the rom I was running on my OG when I switched to my TB


Nice! I thank you for this also!

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a problem - glad I could help guys.


----------

